# RED FISH IN SAN JACINTO RIVER????



## jessefrancisco (Oct 7, 2006)

Can some tell me I am not the only person to caught a Red fish by lake Houston ****. VERY CLOSE TO GOOD TIMES MARINA. Went out Monday 2/16/09 and caught 18 whites and 2 red fish on Gulp curly tails. Started a 1pm ended at 5pm. I will post pictures next time I go, but this time I am taking a camera with me for the ride to show the reds.


----------



## fishmeister1979 (Aug 14, 2005)

*Redfish!*

We caught 2 nice slots, ~26" each, on Sunday morning. Caught some a couple of weeks ago, also. We were using shrimp in deep holes toward the dam area.

Derek


----------



## jessefrancisco (Oct 7, 2006)

I thought I was going crazy.

Thanks for confirmation.

Jesse


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Your not crazy, when the salinity is high and it hasn't rained in a good while you'll catch them at the dam, I know I picked a couple up last summer on a chrome/Blue rattle trap both slots.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Next time try a crawfish....There have a lot of them around the dam.......*


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Nope Jesse
your aren't crazy. I have taken a few myself up near the dam area. I cast for shad (TOO many-almost could not get net back up) and use them. second cast BAM! a nice slot red, then 4th cast another then the cats started hitting. Since I forgot my light for jon-boat I had to leave early. Those reds were nice on the 1/2 shell when I cooked them. Water has to be a little salty like northside said to get them


----------

